# 4DLT



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Thinking I'm gonna have to spring for a new battery for the 5610-2! 

Been checking prices, and so far, Batteries & Bulbs Plus has the best price at $134.99.

Have always bought from NH dealer, but may be time for a change.

Battery would be a DuraCell. 

Any of you have any experience with the DuraCell truck/heavy equipment batteries?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Duracell? I thought that was the brand name for small flashlight batteries, etc. Do you mean Duralast - which is the AutoZone brand?

My thoughts? There are probably only a handful of battery manufacturers out there. They run one batch and slap a NH label on them. Run another batch and put another brand on them. Etc, etc, etc. As long as the specifications are the same, probably not much difference from brand to brand.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

https://www.batteriesplus.com/search?q=4dlt
Kinda surprised me also! :huh:


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I use Dura-start.There is only about 4 companies that make batteries in the US and alot are relabled.

http://www.runnings.com/auto-batteries/battery-commercial.htm#page=1&dept=594&att=17061


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

I have good luck with those Duracells, I use them in the tractors at work since we have an account with Batteries+, have had Duracells in the MX135 for 2 years with the TMR mixer hitched to it and they'll start that 12v Cummins down to 0* before it needs to be plugged in, feeds every day.
My 99 Dodge has them in it too, they'll crank that thing over no problem in the cold. Whether it starts or not is unrelated to the batteries..
I've had good luck with them, mainly because Batteries Plus moves a lot of batteries and so none of them are sitting around on shelves for months on end. Everytime I've picked up batreries there the date on them has been within the same month, something to keep on eye on. 
Also if you tell them it's for a farm they'll ring you up with a business account and you get 10% off.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

While not a heavy commercial battery, we have a Duracell in our Grand Cherokee for about 3 years and it has been trouble free. Local battery dealer got a closeout deal on them with no warranty other than his own (60 days), and they were stamped "2nd". Paid about half price for it.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> https://www.batteriesplus.com/search?q=4dlt
> Kinda surprised me also! :huh:


Learn something new everyday. I wonder if it is a regional branding thing? Never saw them in these parts....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Down here the only place that carries them that I know of is "Batteries Plus" stores... I haven't seen them anywhere else...

We got one of those stores in Rosenberg (county seat 15 miles away) and I've been in there a few times to get batteries for Dad's handicapped power chairs and scooters... They have everything from those nearly microscopic hearing aid batteries up to big dozer-size batteries... basically when it comes to batteries, if they don't have it, you can't get it... They also sell some electronic stuff and about every type, size, and kind of light bulb you can possibly think of as well...

I haven't tried one of their Duracell automotive batteries yet, but I just might next time I need one... I'm not very impressed with any of the automotive battery brands anymore, and the prices have gotten ridiculous...

We used to just run those $30 Auto-Zone batteries in everything-- who cares if they only lasted 2-3 years half the time... they were ONLY $30 BUCKS! Well, that was then, this is now... Now you can't touch an auto battery for less than about a $100 bill... but what's aggravating is when they don't last but about 3 years anyway... In the old days you could count on 4-5 years and I've had one last as long as SEVEN years before, but that's sort of the exception rather than the rule... but nowadays, even the "premium" brands that cost big bucks don't seem to last more than 3-4 years... you MIGHT get another season out of them versus a "cheap" brand (and the "cheap" brands aren't cheap anymore, but the "premium" batteries are just stupid expensive IMHO).

Later! OL J R


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Luke, check out Sam's Club! They, also, carry the Duracell 4DLT for $134.98!


----------

